# F1960 pex



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Anyone see this yet or use it? Kind of like regular pex but bigger fittings. You like swedge the end of it for these bigger fittings. We just had a customer score a commercial job with it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

SHEPLMBR70 said:


> Anyone see this yet or use it? Kind of like regular pex but bigger fittings. You like swedge the end of it for these bigger fittings. We just had a customer score a commercial job with it.


is that the stuff that you dont use any crimp rings or clamps? I dont trust that to last too long without slipping off the fittings...


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Is it not just uponor (wirsbo) fittings? They are pretty common around here but we use the poly fitting instead of brass because of the ph levels in the well water


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> is that the stuff that you dont use any crimp rings or clamps? I dont trust that to last too long without slipping off the fittings...


Watched videos on it... it uses and expander tool and a plastic sleeve over top of it. Supposedly it shrinks down for a complete seal. I dunno man. :blink:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

SHEPLMBR70 said:


> Watched videos on it... it uses and expander tool and a plastic sleeve over top of it. Supposedly it shrinks down for a complete seal. I dunno man. :blink:


Ive watched the videos, and for tight spots where you can get a tool in is great, but I duno in time or if the pex got too hot if it would just slip off those fittings...


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

The pipe and sleeve will shrink back to its original size. You cannot push the fitting in the pipe without expanding. It has been used in heating systems (hwbb) in Nova Scotia for about 15 years.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

So it's just like wirsbo. That's the gist I'm getting


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

F1960 is the ASTM standard, not a kind of pex.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Toli said:


> F1960 is the ASTM standard, not a kind of pex.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Potatoe potahtoe....Yes it is a new ASTM standard. That was not my point. Was simply asking if anyone had any experience with it. And yes you have to use a specific pex with it... it's PEX-A. The difference is that the F1960 standard gives you a full flow instead of the "choked down" regular insert fittings. 
Thanks 
:sneaky2:


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

It's not new. Been around since the early 90's I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Toli said:


> It's not new. Been around since the early 90's I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It is in my area. The guys that use pex use the smaller fittings and not the full port. So yes in my area this is a new arena.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

SHEPLMBR70 said:


> It is in my area. The guys that use pex use the smaller fittings and not the full port. So yes in my area this is a new arena.


Where the heck is your area under a rock?


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

wyplumber said:


> Where the heck is your area under a rock?


 No genius, Northern Virginia. Just because something maybe be mainstream in your area does not make it so in most. Like I said, the majority of what I have seen with pex in this area is just the regular ole insert fittings. I did construction plumbing for ten years and have been in sales for ten. All of my constituents agree, and they were the ones who brought it up to me.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Expansion ring fittings from uponor has been on the market for at least 15 years. It mainly started in the heating but grew in popularity because of it track record for non failure. Has a better track record on leaks and better flow.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

I like that have to expand the ring and fitting to assemble...don't have to worry about guys missing a crimp and flooding a building :thumbup:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

supakingDFW said:


> I like that have to expand the ring and fitting to assemble...don't have to worry about guys missing a crimp and flooding a building :thumbup:


 that is one of the benefits that got me looking at it first now that is all we use.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been using "multi port pass through" tees in joist spaces. Less fittings. Takes awhile to get used to, to make it look good, rather than traditional trunk and branch design. I will get those pics up in the near future. Here is a few for now. I try to make my bends as neat and tight radius as I can, otherwise looks like schit. After all it is pex, but I try to make the best of it. Not looking wild is a must for me at least.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> I've been using "multi port pass through" tees in joist spaces. Less fittings. Takes awhile to get used to, to make it look good, rather than traditional trunk and branch design. I will get those pics up in the near future. Here is a few for now. I try to make my bends as neat and tight radius as I can, otherwise looks like schit. After all it is pex, but I try to make the best of it. Not looking wild is a must for me at least.


How do you know which one is cold?? Lol


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Lol, I know. Paying attention and Triple checking for crossed lines. Or just do cold first than hot last. Some say guys have wrapping end off pull with red electrical tape. Sharpie seems to rub off easy.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

why dont you just use red and blue, then no mistakes??? on your second picture, why are all the plumbing lines outside the wall? are they going to frame another wall infront of it?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Storage, unfinished


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

moonapprentice said:


> Storage, unfinished


im suprised in new construction they will allow even a storage area to be unsheetrocked nowadays...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why dont you just use red and blue, then no mistakes??? on your second picture, why are all the plumbing lines outside the wall? are they going to frame another wall infront of it?


What did we do when copper was one color ? Lol


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> What did we do when copper was one color ? Lol


Type M for hot and type L for cold:thumbsup:


----------

